# Showing some love for Captain Kangaroo.



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2017)

When I was a kid, my mom would sit me down in front of the TV to be riveted by watching Captain Kangaroo & Mr. Green-jeans.
I'm sure, that's where my love for the Schwinn built bicycle was forged.
This piece was a little too in your face for me at this late stage of my life, but a huge congrats, to the buyer.
A life size cardboard cutout of Captain Kangaroo is definitely not something that you see every day.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2017)

Captain K brought the cash fosure...I bet the seller wishes he had a few spares.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 1, 2017)

captain kangaroo kick,s a$$ I use to see him every morning  RIP C K R


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

Why would you pay $1400 for a piece of cardboard?!?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Why would you pay $1400 for a piece of cardboard?!?



I wouldn't


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I wouldn't




Me neither! You can't ride it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Me neither! You can't ride it!



that,s right


----------



## kreika (Feb 2, 2017)

Dang it was on the air from 1955-1983. Theme song was "puffin billy". Must have, with those bangs and that mullet. RIP Cap'n


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2017)

Schwinn people, they nuts I guess.


----------

